# Is 350 legend better for deer hunting than 450



## Jay Davenport

I been looking at 450 bushmasters for awhile now to hunt this year with to replace using my muzzleloader or slug gun. I narrowed it down to the savage 110 haymaker, but my friend bought a 350 savage axis and is trying to convince me that the 350 would be better. I have been looking at effective ranges and both seem to be capable of what I will be shooting. I'm thinking 200 yard max maybe 250 I doubt I could shoot 300 yards. I hunt mostly out of ladder stands, and home made brushed in ground blinds. Is there a real benefit going 450? or should I just buy a savage 350? I am not afraid of recoil either just want to get the most accurate weapon that will put the deer down.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

Buy a box of ammo for your buddies 350 Legend and shoot it. Then immediately shoot your slug gun. One is a joy to shoot the other isn’t. The only way to be able to shoot accurately past 200 yards is practice. Think about that after shooting your slug gun. Practice shooting accurately from your tree stand past 200 yards.


----------



## snortwheeze

Jay Davenport said:


> I been looking at 450 bushmasters for awhile now to hunt this year with to replace using my muzzleloader or slug gun. I narrowed it down to the savage 110 haymaker, but my friend bought a 350 savage axis and is trying to convince me that the 350 would be better. I have been looking at effective ranges and both seem to be capable of what I will be shooting. I'm thinking 200 yard max maybe 250 I doubt I could shoot 300 yards. I hunt mostly out of ladder stands, and home made brushed in ground blinds. Is there a real benefit going 450? or should I just buy a savage 350? I am not afraid of recoil either just want to get the most accurate weapon that will put the deer down.


Either will kill deer just as dead... "We" can't tell ya which one you want..
I'm buying the 350 that's on sale now at cabelas. Why because it's a rifle for 250$! Scope probably junk so will upgrade that but I'll still kill with my slug gun and my muzzleloader  buy which ever you want and practice with said weapon..


----------



## Jay Davenport

snortwheeze said:


> Either will kill deer just as dead... "We" can't tell ya which one you want..
> I'm buying the 350 that's on sale now at cabelas. Why because it's a rifle for 250$! Scope probably junk so will upgrade that but I'll still kill with my slug gun and my muzzleloader  buy which ever you want and practice with said weapon..


I was looking to buy that as well but can only find it in Wisconsin. That looks to be a solid deal for 250. I was also looking at a winchester xpr 350bwith vortex scope for 660.


----------



## Houndhunter12

I bought the savage 350 axis last November at Ben's in Marlette. The gun was 285 with a scope. I got 2 boxes of ammo and a 75 dollor mail in rebate from savage for 25 year anniversary. I shot a 3.5 year old buck and 2 does with it, and not one took a step. But my longest shot was 75 yards. I love it!!


----------



## Luv2hunteup

If you have a chance to hunt a T. rex buy the 450. If you have any question about the 350 Legend’s ballistic ability search out the 357 Remington Maximum. It’s basically the same round. Both kill deer sized game just as dead with one shot.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

im in the same boat right now trying to decide. I’ve been watching a lot of YouTube videos on both trying to decide. For penetration go 350 for pure shock power go 450. I’m kind of leaning towards 450 right now despite these videos because I’ve heard guys are having better luck at 200 yards with accuracy on the 350. But that could just be rumor. I’m not too concerned with recoil so that’s what I’m thinking. But take a look at these videos and see what you think. The water jug one will probably be the most helpful.


----------



## DecoySlayer

Ammo for the .450 is more expensive than the .350. 

How often do you practice shooting 200 yards, or beyond?


----------



## o_mykiss

I have been debating this as well and reading posts on here and elsewhere is really making me lean to the 350

Cheaper ammo, easier to shoot/less recoil, 99% of deer are shot under 200 yds in this state anyways.


----------



## Jay Davenport

I usually practice 100 yard shots, but will look to dial either of these out to 200. I do hunt some field edges i may get a 200 to 250 yard shot at. I am kind of leaning toward 350 now that I been researching them. I'm looking at winchester xpr with vortex scope, savage axis 2 with bushnell, or rugers ranch, and go wild and putting a leopold on. Money wise I like savage, then xpr is in middle and ruger combo will cost most, but i would also prefer to buy the right combo the first time. I also like idea of small and nimble ruger ranch with the soft shooting 350, not dure how much difference length of barrel makes on 350 effective range and accuracy. Thanks for the help I appreciate the feedback and advice.


----------



## o_mykiss

There's a super long thread (like 50 pages) on the 350 legend with lots of great info

I'm currently debating if I want to get a Savage Axis II bare rifle and a 200ish dollar scope, the Savage 110 Apex XP combo with the Vortex Crossfire, or the CVA Scout Takedown and a 200ish dollar scope.

I think the Ruger Ranch is ugly as sin and I have heard they are a little pickier on ammo, so I ruled that out. 

Availability seems hit or miss on a lot of these 350 legends


----------



## DecoySlayer

Jay Davenport said:


> I usually practice 100 yard shots, but will look to dial either of these out to 200. I do hunt some field edges i may get a 200 to 250 yard shot at. I am kind of leaning toward 350 now that I been researching them. I'm looking at winchester xpr with vortex scope, savage axis 2 with bushnell, or rugers ranch, and go wild and putting a leopold on. Money wise I like savage, then xpr is in middle and ruger combo will cost most, but i would also prefer to buy the right combo the first time. I also like idea of small and nimble ruger ranch with the soft shooting 350, not dure how much difference length of barrel makes on 350 effective range and accuracy. Thanks for the help I appreciate the feedback and advice.


Dialing up will not help with wind drift.

I have the Axis II. It is very accurate. I did change the stock, I just could not get really comfortable with the factory stock. I put on a Boyd's. It feels better now.


----------



## Botiz

I just bought a Savage 110 stainless in .350. I picked up a box of Hornady American Whitetail 170 grain soft points. Any other recommendations to try out before the season rolls around?


----------



## GATORGETTER

I must be in the minority of folks who aren’t impressed with the .350’s. My dad has one and it’s been nothing but a headache, both mechanically and killing deer. Misfires and follow up shots to finish them off.


----------



## DecoySlayer

I love my Axis II. Last year I shot the Winchester XP 150 bullets. They did well. This year I have decided to go "lead free" and I am going to buy some of the 160 ammo from Bear Creek Ballistics'


----------



## Masterblaster1

ammo price alone sold me on .350 legend. Less than 20$ for hunting loads, .450 bm is around or north of $35. The .450 is really more power than is necessary for deer and has enough recoil that some people find it unpleasant.


----------



## ART

Fear of recoil is the only reason to choose the .350...and unless you're 12 years old or 100 pounds, the .450 is the choice.


----------



## DirtySteve

I dont understand the recoil concerns with either gun. A 450 bushmaster is half the recoil of a 12 ga slug. My nephew would shoot a 450 ruger American for an hour if you let him when he was 11 yrs old. The gun is insanely loud so good hearing protection is a must but i think the 450 is pleasant to shoot. I have never shot a 350 but I would have to think it is even easier.


----------



## DecoySlayer

DirtySteve said:


> I dont understand the recoil concerns with either gun. A 450 bushmaster is half the recoil of a 12 ga slug. My nephew would shoot a 450 ruger American for an hour if you let him when he was 11 yrs old. The gun is insanely loud so good hearing protection is a must but i think the 450 is pleasant to shoot. I have never shot a 350 but I would have to think it is even easier.


Hearing protection is a must for any firearm that is not suppressed. 

I have shot both. The .350 is easier on the shoulder, and the ears, than the .450. At the normal ranges that most deer in Michigan are taken, either will do the job.


----------



## ART

DecoySlayer said:


> Hearing protection is a must for any firearm that is not suppressed.


The brake ruger uses is insanely loud- far louder than any normal firearm. Removing the brake makes it normal.
Recoil isn't an issue.....


----------



## Driven2tri24

Fwiw I know of only one other who has used the 350L on Black Bear. He used the Win 180 Power Point factory load at 2100fps to take a 275# bear over bait in PA last year.
The 180PP is quicker expanding than the 170 Hornady due to it’s large round nose of exposed lead making it a much better deer bullet than the Hornady’s 170SP smaller round nose spitzer type nose. It will expand but the smaller exposed lead nose delays and limits expansion to caliber size in order to ensure maximum penetration or maintain integrity if bone is struck. It is a very sturdy design and would be the perfect candidate if pushing beyond factory velocities. Will it hold up on a bear shoulder? I don’t know and don’t have time to test in media for something I would use once in this lifetime. The 450 with a mono is a surefire choice and gets the nod.

I’ve killed deer with a 140 Ftx at only 1100 fps impact velocity and watched then fall within 20 yds of being hit. Another one with the 180xtp out of a single shot 357 mag with MV of 1450fps at 100 yds and it dropped on the shot. Numerous deer taken wirh .357 Maximum at identical velocities of the factory 350L and they also drop just as quick.
The important thing is none of those bullets exited because they pistol bullets and designed to expand at lower velocities. Just like the 450 and the 250 ftx.
Now we essentially have a .357 Maximum repeating rifle with “rifle” bullets.

Sure you can resize the .357 pistol bullets to .356 and shoot deer with HP’s or you can shoot them with any 9mm bullet without sizing. But why?

Many said this caliber would fail...same as all the 450bm nay-sayers 5-10yrs ago...yet they go off the shelves as fast as they are pit on them..


----------



## Luv2hunteup

If you are curious on the effectiveness of a 350 Legend on game animals search out 357 Remington Maximum. It’s ballistically the same round. Bear and bull elk have been killed with the round.


----------



## jiggin is livin

GATORGETTER said:


> I must be in the minority of folks who aren’t impressed with the .350’s. My dad has one and it’s been nothing but a headache, both mechanically and killing deer. Misfires and follow up shots to finish them off.


I am with you. I don't see the hype in the .350 or the .450, BUT I don't have limitations where I live/hunt so I can understand the desire IF I did. 

Now, my buddy hunts Ohio and Michigan, he bought a .450 for taking down there. He loves it and it does shoot nice, but my God is it stupid loud. He took a doe with it last year on his property just to see how it does and get some meat and he said he is happy with it. He is a true hunter so I believe him, he wouldn't say it just because he owns one like a lot of people would.

My cousin won a .350 on a gun raffle. It is a cool little gun for smaller framed people and kids who can't handle more recoil. But I can't see a reason an able-bodied person would spend money on one. That is just me though, I am not going to fault someone for it and I have never shot a deer with one so there is that also. He does like the gun, but he said the same thing, he wouldn't ever go out and buy one on purpose.


----------



## Jay Davenport

Thanks for all the input. I think I'm going to go with ruger ar 556 in 350. I like the idea of 16 in barell for maneuverability, semi auto for follow up or multiple targets and soft recoil. I do like xpr with wood stock as well costs less but I may pay extra for ruger ar for these couple benefits


----------



## d_rek

jiggin is livin said:


> It is a cool little gun for smaller framed people and kids who can't handle more recoil.


I was thinking of getting one to upgrade my 20ga slug gun and also let my daughter shoot.


----------



## Jay Davenport

I'm looking to upgrade from my savage 220 as well.


----------



## jiggin is livin

I suppose in place of a 20ga it would be adequate or even an improvement. Especially with less recoil for kids. 

Idk why I feel that way about a smaller "rifle", because I think a 20ga is a badasss deer killer in the right application. These aren't any different.


----------



## DecoySlayer

A .350 will, at the very least, have less muzzle blast, less recoil, and likely be more accurate, than any 20GA slug gun. The ammo cost far less than much of what is out there for the 20GA.


----------



## Jay Davenport

DecoySlayer said:


> A .350 will, at the very least, have less muzzle blast, less recoil, and likely be more accurate, than any 20GA slug gun. The ammo cost far less than much of what is out there for the 20GA.


Do you see any benefits going with 22 inch bolt gun over 16 inch ar platform?


----------



## DecoySlayer

Jay Davenport said:


> Do you see any benefits going with 22 inch bolt gun over 16 inch ar platform?


Well, beyond the velocity, it's a matter of what you like.


----------



## Driven2tri24

Jay I had the Ruger MPR in 350. It was a shooter. It was very soft. Ised for calling coyotes more than deer hunting. It was just as accurate.
Only problem was the mags. They wound the 10 rd mag’s spring solid to limit it to 5 round and this puts undue pressure of rounds against bottom of the bolt. 
Easy fix. Stretch mag spring about 3-4 of the coils and clip it off. Throw rest of wound coils in trash and put back together. It will now hold 9 or ten rounds and cycle like nobody’s business.


----------



## Driven2tri24

I had the Ruger Mpr iin 350 legend and it shot as well as the bolt guns within 50fps of the 18” bolt guns. Softer.. 22” barrels dont start to shine until you start handloading and then u can really see a difference.
In an AR I would only have the 16”, as it would not feel very balanced and heavy.


----------



## Jay Davenport

Driven2tri24 said:


> I had the Ruger Mpr iin 350 legend and it shot as well as the bolt guns within 50fps of the 18” bolt guns. Softer.. 22” barrels dont start to shine until you start handloading and then u can really see a difference.
> In an AR I would only have the 16”, as it would not feel very balanced and heavy.


Thank you, I will not be handloading so I will probably just go with Ruger AR.


----------



## Driven2tri24

My Ruger loved the Win 150 xp’s and literally had no muzzle rise as they are the softest shooting of the 350 factory loads.
The MPR has a 2 stage trigger which is nice if you like dual stage. I like single stage triggers but the Ruger’s so nice I left and learned to like it.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

Well I just bought a cva scout .450 and I have to say the rumors are true. This is a tack driver for sure. If the .350 is anything like this I don’t think you could go wrong. I thought I missed the target on my second shot and I was all upset because it’s like 2’x3’ so I walked down just to make sure and looked close and sure enough that hole was just a little bit oval from just barely clipping the edge of the hole from my first shot. The groups continued from there and this is after I got it dialed in at 100 yards after shooting 30 rounds. The recoil isn’t bad at all but after 30 rounds you do feel it a little bit but definitely tolerable.


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission

In case that left any doubt in my mind this was 3 more shots at the same target because I had 3 more rounds to burn. 7 rounds in all.


----------



## no1huntmaster

You will usually find that the folks that feel the .450 is better have usually already spent the money on it............................
The .350 is the one i will buy just because its a short range weapon and I would like to capitalize on that with less recoil. I just wish I could find a scout model with a real nice wood stock.
My friend has hunted with the Ruger .44 mag model for years and loves it. He killed a few nice bucks in side of 200 yrds with that model. The largest buck only went about 70 yrds.
What a nice handling rifle that is.


----------



## snortwheeze

Bow hunter on a Mission said:


> In case that left any doubt in my mind this was 3 more shots at the same target because I had 3 more rounds to burn. 7 rounds in all.
> View attachment 568525


Move er left an inch  nice shooting. My brother's and myself had same issues with their 450s. Punching same holes and different shooters at that !


----------



## 12Point

Botiz said:


> I just bought a Savage 110 stainless in .350. I picked up a box of Hornady American Whitetail 170 grain soft points. Any other recommendations to try out before the season rolls around?


The Winchester XP 150s shoot well out of my Savage 110


----------



## no1huntmaster

I am not sure but in think CVA is part of that company Bargaua. I know they were know for some premium barrels and custom rifles. Maybe they are working the same magic on the New CVA rifles.
I need to check out the CVA rifles.


----------



## d_rek

Anyone own a Ruger Scout? Im 99% sure this will be my next purchase for the 350. I have an American in .223 which I’ve really warmed up to since initially thinking it was a “cheap” gun (it was, but man is it a great shooting rifle with buttery smooth action). 

Mainly ask is because for that kind of money I am not constrained to any brand but like I mentioned I’m very warm to Ruger. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## d_rek

jiggin is livin said:


> I suppose in place of a 20ga it would be adequate or even an improvement. Especially with less recoil for kids.
> 
> Idk why I feel that way about a smaller "rifle", because I think a 20ga is a badasss deer killer in the right application. These aren't any different.


Yeah my h&r 20ga is in double digits for kills now. It's certainly proved it's worth. But ammo is pricey and it's way too heavy for a child (clocking in around 9lbs w/out a scope). I have no ego around caliber either. I'd really like something that is manageable for my daughter who will turn 10 next fall.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

For the same money as the Ruger Scout you can get two Thompson Center Venture II in 350 Legend or one with a real nice scope.


----------



## d_rek

Luv2hunteup said:


> For the same money as the Ruger Scout you can get two Thompson Center Venture II in 350 Legend or one with a real nice scope.


I'd just as soon buy another American with a nice scope.

Edit: I misread that. I thought you were referring to the CVA. I strongly dislike CVA. Their customer service is garbage. I'll take a closer look at the TC rifle.


----------



## Luv2hunteup

d_rek said:


> I'd just as soon buy another American with a nice scope.
> 
> Edit: I misread that. I thought you were referring to the CVA. I strongly dislike CVA. Their customer service is garbage. I'll take a closer look at the TC rifle.


Thompson Center Venture II is worth a look. It is not the same as before the S&W buyout but still a good value for a MOA guaranteed rifle. Lots of positives in the entry level market.


----------



## Driven2tri24

D_rek.
The American is a nice shooter for the money....however Ruger decided to go with the AR-15 ten round mag(shortened to limit it to 5 rounds)to save money. IMHO ...this sucks. It limits COL with handloads and makes the rounds cycle rough as ever.. Not to mention a real Pain in the back when slung or off benchrest.
Other than that, mine did shoot moa and 2.06”@200yds with factory ammo..


----------



## BucksandDucks

This is my 11 year old daughter's first deer shot yesterday with her new mossberg patriot youth 350. The target was the last range time we had with it. Those were her shots at 100 while sitting on a stool with a bipod. Same as we would be hunting out of the popup. She was shooting the Winchester 180's


----------



## Driven2tri24

Congrats...this what makes the 350 Legend all that and a bag of chips...
It’s the very best choice for everyone not only kids. It’s mild recoil allows everyone to shoot better, and it has plenty of knockdown to ranges that exceed most people’s shooting capability...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## d_rek

Just brought home a new baby... savage 110 apex storm topped with vortex scope and a few different boxes of shells. Will hopefully get to shoot this weekend. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## jiggin is livin

This thread and another fresh one in the Rifles forum got me looking into comparisons. My original thought was, other than being in the limited gun zone where a straight walled cartridge is needed, why would anyone buy one of these. I would think most people would just used the tried and true 30-30, or .32 special or .35 that we always have. No one, that deserves an ounce of respect anyway, will look you in the eye and say a 30-30 has no business in the woods. 

So, that being said, my how wrong I was. 

This was the best comparison info I could find.

From https://greatdaysoutdoors.com/350-legend/ 



















*350 legend vs 450 bushmaster: Ballistics at a Glance*

To better understand these calibers, we analyzed the ballistics of each. Generally, with a 250-grain bullet, the 450 Bushmaster sports an approximate 2,200-fps muzzle velocity, 2,675 foot-pounds of energy out of the barrel and drops 4-5 inches between 100 and 200 yards.

While the 350 doesn’t have as much muscle as its older brother, it’s impressive, and still wins in certain categories. Usually, with a 150-grain bullet, it storms out of the barrel at about 2,300 fps, offers around 1,800 foot-pounds of energy, and drops around 5 to 6 inches between 100 and 200 yards.

Overall, the 450 certainly triumphs when it comes to sheer knockdown power. Its heavier payload delivers a higher energy transfer upon impact. That undeniably can make a difference with subpar shot placement. But in my mind, with good shots, that added energy doesn’t outcompete the numerous advantages of the smaller round. 

If leaning toward the 350 Legend, based on ballistics, understand that it also outshines other similar cartridges, especially in the recoil, penetration and energy departments. According to Winchester — the founder of the caliber — it’s the fastest straight-walled hunting cartridge in the world. Diving deeper, Winchester says it has nearly 63% less recoil than the 450 Bushmaster, 18% less than .243 Win, and 11% less than 30-30 Win. The 350 gets over 23% more penetration than .243 Win and 60% more than .223 Rem. It even has over 14% more energy than 300 Blackout, 15% more than 30-30 Win, and 49% more than .223 Rem.



*350 legend vs 450 bushmaster: A Gun Expert’s Perspective*

We also considered how these calibers would perform as sporting rifles, and consulted with Bay County Armory Founder Sonny Vincent. He has years of federal law enforcement and firearms retail experience behind him. He saw there was a niche in the AR market that wasn’t being filled. That’s when he decided to make a move, and began supplying custom-built ARs to retailers, rather than directly to customers.

Some of his builds are in straight-wall calibers, which is huge for those who hunt in straight-wall-caliber-only states. “Muzzleloaders are fun, but at the end of the day it’s a muzzleloader and they’re dirty and slow,” Vincent says. “Slugs are effective, but not always reliable in accuracy. You can have a great group, take a break, and your next shot is a flyer.”

It also has other advantages. “If you have smaller-framed, inexperienced, or recoil-averse hunters, the 350 Legend is something people are seeking out,” Vincent says. “Your advantage moving from the 450 to the 350 is ammo availability, ammo cost and recoil. In areas where you have dense brush, and areas where your shots are inside 200 yards, I think this is a superior cartridge out of an AR platform.”

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think I would go bolt action and not AR, but that is just my personal preference.

I am seriously interested in this rifle now.


----------



## bowhunter426

jiggin is livin said:


> This thread and another fresh one in the Rifles forum got me looking into comparisons. My original thought was, other than being in the limited gun zone where a straight walled cartridge is needed, why would anyone buy one of these. I would think most people would just used the tried and true 30-30, or .32 special or .35 that we always have. No one, that deserves an ounce of respect anyway, will look you in the eye and say a 30-30 has no business in the woods.
> 
> So, that being said, my how wrong I was.
> 
> This was the best comparison info I could find.
> 
> From https://greatdaysoutdoors.com/350-legend/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *350 legend vs 450 bushmaster: Ballistics at a Glance*
> 
> To better understand these calibers, we analyzed the ballistics of each. Generally, with a 250-grain bullet, the 450 Bushmaster sports an approximate 2,200-fps muzzle velocity, 2,675 foot-pounds of energy out of the barrel and drops 4-5 inches between 100 and 200 yards.
> 
> While the 350 doesn’t have as much muscle as its older brother, it’s impressive, and still wins in certain categories. Usually, with a 150-grain bullet, it storms out of the barrel at about 2,300 fps, offers around 1,800 foot-pounds of energy, and drops around 5 to 6 inches between 100 and 200 yards.
> 
> Overall, the 450 certainly triumphs when it comes to sheer knockdown power. Its heavier payload delivers a higher energy transfer upon impact. That undeniably can make a difference with subpar shot placement. But in my mind, with good shots, that added energy doesn’t outcompete the numerous advantages of the smaller round.
> 
> If leaning toward the 350 Legend, based on ballistics, understand that it also outshines other similar cartridges, especially in the recoil, penetration and energy departments. According to Winchester — the founder of the caliber — it’s the fastest straight-walled hunting cartridge in the world. Diving deeper, Winchester says it has nearly 63% less recoil than the 450 Bushmaster, 18% less than .243 Win, and 11% less than 30-30 Win. The 350 gets over 23% more penetration than .243 Win and 60% more than .223 Rem. It even has over 14% more energy than 300 Blackout, 15% more than 30-30 Win, and 49% more than .223 Rem.
> 
> 
> 
> *350 legend vs 450 bushmaster: A Gun Expert’s Perspective*
> 
> We also considered how these calibers would perform as sporting rifles, and consulted with Bay County Armory Founder Sonny Vincent. He has years of federal law enforcement and firearms retail experience behind him. He saw there was a niche in the AR market that wasn’t being filled. That’s when he decided to make a move, and began supplying custom-built ARs to retailers, rather than directly to customers.
> 
> Some of his builds are in straight-wall calibers, which is huge for those who hunt in straight-wall-caliber-only states. “Muzzleloaders are fun, but at the end of the day it’s a muzzleloader and they’re dirty and slow,” Vincent says. “Slugs are effective, but not always reliable in accuracy. You can have a great group, take a break, and your next shot is a flyer.”
> 
> It also has other advantages. “If you have smaller-framed, inexperienced, or recoil-averse hunters, the 350 Legend is something people are seeking out,” Vincent says. “Your advantage moving from the 450 to the 350 is ammo availability, ammo cost and recoil. In areas where you have dense brush, and areas where your shots are inside 200 yards, I think this is a superior cartridge out of an AR platform.”
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> I think I would go bolt action and not AR, but that is just my personal preference.
> 
> I am seriously interested in this rifle now.


Get both, or 3 and add a single shot. I have shot 2 deer now with the 350. One with 40 yards with the Winchester 150XP and the other at 20 with the Winxhester 180SP. Neither passed thru, but the deer went down quick. Both got caught in the hide in the opposite shoulder. All the energy was put into the deer. Very impressed with this round.


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

d_rek said:


> Anyone own a Ruger Scout? Im 99% sure this will be my next purchase for the 350. I have an American in .223 which I’ve really warmed up to since initially thinking it was a “cheap” gun (it was, but man is it a great shooting rifle with buttery smooth action).
> 
> Mainly ask is because for that kind of money I am not constrained to any brand but like I mentioned I’m very warm to Ruger.
> Sent from d_mobile


I have one (in .450 BM) and I love it! It's only been fired at a live being three times. But I've been kinda spoiled by it:


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

d_rek,

I also bought a Ruger American in .243 for my youngest son. It's accurate as hell. I am a BIG Ruger fan. I have a number of them. All high quality and very durable.


----------



## NoJoe

I choose the 450BM because I went with a 10.5" AR pistol. I wanted the extra oomph from a heavier bullet. I have this sighted in with 300gr Federal Power Shocks right now. It'll be good out to 100 yards.


----------



## d_rek

GrizzlyHunter said:


> d_rek,
> 
> I also bought a Ruger American in .243 for my youngest son. It's accurate as hell. I am a BIG Ruger fan. I have a number of them. All high quality and very durable.


I really like my American in .223, but the savage 110 sold me with adjustability for my oldest who i want to start shooting next year. If I was the only one shooting it I might have sprung for the ruger. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## d_rek

Got to shoot the savage 110 this afternoon. Tried 3 different brands of ammo but at 50 yards we were cutting holes with hornady whitetail 180gr. At 100 we’re getting 2-3” groups. Probably about 40 rounds total through it today. Started to pull our shots a bit near the end and groups opened up. Set the gun down and put the last 3 bullets down range and had them 1” from each other dead center of target. Pretty respectable performance compared to my 20ga slug shotgun. Recoil was somewhere between a .223 and 20ga. 

I will say the savage was cycling pretty rough for first dozen shots or so. Seemed to loosen up considerably after that. Also ran into an issue of the bolt wasn’t pulled back completely the cartridge would not load and we would dry fire. This happened probably half a dozen times before we started to just make sure the bolt was pulled all the way back before cycling another round. Seems like there isn’t much margin for error when cycling a round - either the bolt needs to come back fully or it simply won’t pickup the cartridge. Not sure if that’s normal or if I’m just not used to the action on the 110 yet. 

Anyway going to break it down and give it a thorough cleaning tonight and we’ll see how it does again in a week or so. 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## Botiz

Hey D_rek I have the same gun, 110 Storm. I have found the same regarding working the bolt. 

Also I have found that Browning BXR 160gr work well in mine.


----------



## Driven2tri24

d_rek said:


> Got to shoot the savage 110 this afternoon. Tried 3 different brands of ammo but at 50 yards we were cutting holes with hornady whitetail 180gr. At 100 we’re getting 2-3” groups. Probably about 40 rounds total through it today. Started to pull our shots a bit near the end and groups opened up. Set the gun down and put the last 3 bullets down range and had them 1” from each other dead center of target. Pretty respectable performance compared to my 20ga slug shotgun. Recoil was somewhere between a .223 and 20ga.
> 
> I will say the savage was cycling pretty rough for first dozen shots or so. Seemed to loosen up considerably after that. Also ran into an issue of the bolt wasn’t pulled back completely the cartridge would not load and we would dry fire. This happened probably half a dozen times before we started to just make sure the bolt was pulled all the way back before cycling another round. Seems like there isn’t much margin for error when cycling a round - either the bolt needs to come back fully or it simply won’t pickup the cartridge. Not sure if that’s normal or if I’m just not used to the action on the 110 yet.
> 
> Anyway going to break it down and give it a thorough cleaning tonight and we’ll see how it does again in a week or so.
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


You can rotate the baffle over 180 degrees so that it comes back another 1/4” and never have to worry about it. To do this simply rotate the part behind the locking lugs(google savage bolt baffle)so the thinner of the two sides is on your ejection side and reinsert bolt. Your bolt will now come back well beyond the case.


----------



## mac66

I Built AR uppers in 450BM and 350L last year. Shot a doe opening day with the 450bm and another doe the last day of the season with the 350L. Both shots DRT. I prefer the 350L due to the cost of ammo and lesser recoil. I used both in the regular rifle zone.


----------



## d_rek

Driven2tri24 said:


> You can rotate the baffle over 180 degrees so that it comes back another 1/4” and never have to worry about it. To do this simply rotate the part behind the locking lugs(google savage bolt baffle)so the thinner of the two sides is on your ejection side and reinsert bolt. Your bolt will now come back well beyond the case.


I googled this but couldn't find squat. Can you provide more info or a link to what I should be looking for? All i'm seeing is custom builds or people replacing the bolt.


----------



## Driven2tri24

Pm me and I’ll give u my phone number..


----------

